# XBox 360 on ebay.... $2000+



## Andrew Green (Nov 22, 2005)

http://search.ebay.ca//search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=xbox+360

They're selling for $2000+ on e-bay already...

Starting to wish I got one, I could make some $$$ selling it...


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 22, 2005)

Wanna buy one?  Ill let you have it for 1500...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

Yowza! The paper had a lead story about the shortage...is it really that big of a deal???


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 22, 2005)

Every X-mas they say they have a shortage of this or that and thern in february they have too many, the price goes up so they can fleece the flock out of there hard earned money.
Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 22, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yowza! The paper had a lead story about the shortage...is it really that big of a deal???



It shouldn't be, but it is.

There was another article a while back about how Microsoft was planning to have a shortage, which would drive up the demand and when the second wave hits they will be grabbed up quickly again.  They also wanted to take advantage of all the free media coverage about how their stuff sold out almost immediately.

Large retailers only got 20-40 units each by the sounds of things...

I don't see the point at all, their are no really big games, mostly ports of games available on other systems.

And even then, I can think of better things to spend $2000 on then a system with few games that will be widely available for a lot less in a few months.

But all it is is adding to hype, consumer reads "X-box 360s sold out, selling for $2500 on e-bay", a few weeks later consumer sees XBox in store, what does consumer do without a second thought?


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 22, 2005)

Because consumer has no control over him/herself whatsoever.

sad.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't get the whole video game thing anyway...if I had my way we wouldn't have any in the house.  

But the fact is the hubby and son are into them.  

Here where I live, hubby got up 20 minutes early for work, drove to the store, walked in, picked up the Xbox 360, couple of extra controllers and 4 games and was done in half an hour.  No waiting in line, no $2000 - I can hardly believe people would actually pay that!

Couple of friends of ours had time to drive around to a couple of stores and pick up 4 units.  They have already sold them at a tidy profit.  Seems like there were more on the shelves than people thought or people weren't that desperate here to get them.


----------



## Sapper6 (Nov 22, 2005)

walmart.com is cashing in on the madness (not a suprise).  bundles starting at $579-$719.  everyone's favorite retailer right?  sure.

fyi, the wholesale cost of this system (xbox 360 + 2 controllers) is $220.00 (currently what retailers are paying for the system).

human beings are not as smart as originally surmised.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 22, 2005)

Either way it being $2000 or $500 there won't be one in this house.  I just can't justify spending that kind of money on something that would rarely get used.  I know of people that have every system available and will soon have this one as well.  They are avid gamers.  Me, I just can't get into it that deep.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 22, 2005)

Plus spending too much time just gaming is a waste of productive time... (I think occasional playing to relieve stress is ok.)  Eventually that will soon be collecting dust when the next new thing hits the market.  

- Ceicei


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 23, 2005)

Microsoft purposely produced a shortage of the XBox's so that it would generate this kind of media attention for them.  I guess it worked....


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

Unless they manage to piss people off enough to not want one.

Of course, that will never happen because they have been telling people how much they need one for a while and its sunk in pretty well.

If a small business tried this they'd be gone within a few months, but large coporations seem to be able to do this.  Same as Sony, if it was a small label with lesser known bands the DRM stuff would have destroyed their business, they would have been boycotted almost instantly, and probably sued by more then just Texas...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

If there are popular games that can only be played on it, people will buy it. This has been well established.


----------

